

Deadline Sues The Hollywood Reporter For Copyright Infringement - mikecane
http://www.deadline.com/2011/09/breaking-deadlines-parent-company-files-lawsuit-against-the-hollywood-reporters-parent-company-for-copyright-infringement/

======
protomyth
The exhibits show the code copying [http://www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/...](http://www-deadline-com.vimg.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/09/PMC_vs_THR_Exhibits110914164154.pdf)

------
mikecane
The actual linked headline is more accurate but I had to truncate it for here.

------
protomyth
The interesting part of this is the copying of code from the website. It is
interesting to see how the lawyers do the "look and feel" versus "source code"
copying.

